# Parque de las Leyendas



## Wild_Swan (Aug 7, 2008)

Después de nueve años, tuve la oportunidad de visitar nuevamente el Parque de las Leyendas, acaso el zoológico más importante de Lima.

En Lima, recorrer el Parque de las Leyendas o el clásico recorrido entre la Plaza Mayor y la Plaza San Martín (Jirón de la Unión), es sentir al Perú mismo, percibir a su gente, sus costumbres, sus virtudes y sus defectos . En ningún otro lugar de Lima he experimentado esa sensación. 

























Continuará


----------



## IDK'klabe (Sep 13, 2007)

Gracias por las fotos! aunque no soy muy partidario de los zoologicos y sus jaulas me gustaria ver como quedo la laguna artificial, si tienes fotitos por ahi subelas, gracias y saludos,


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

Buenas fotos Wild_Swan,n o iba a ese lugar desde el 2003,si no me equivoco,espero que puedas ir a tomarle la foto a la laguna artificial que estaban construyendo.


----------



## Marcogg15 (Dec 31, 2009)

escuche que cobraban 1 sol por paseo a aquella laguna, bueno eso lo vi cuando lo inauguraron hace unas semanas.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Gracias por las fotos. Buena forma de recrear mi vista y recordar que ya van 17 años sin visitarlo. ¿Qué se supone que es la construcción en la primera imagen?


----------



## Wild_Swan (Aug 7, 2008)

Las imágenes de la laguna las iba a dejar para el final, pero a pedido del público, las muestro en esta tanda de fotos.



















Continuará.


----------



## Wild_Swan (Aug 7, 2008)

Limeñito said:


> Gracias por las fotos. Buena forma de recrear mi vista y recordar que ya van 17 años sin visitarlo. ¿Qué se supone que es la construcción en la primera imagen?


Esa construcción se encuentra en la zona Sierra. Así como en la zona Selva se puede apreciar casas de madera, en la zona Sierra se puede apreciar muros con tejados y pequeñas construcciones similares a la imagen inicial.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Hace poco fui al Parque de las Leyendas y me da gusto de que cada vez lo encuentro mejor implementado, más limpio y organizado, si bien todavía hay algunos animales que necesitan mejores instalaciones, muchos de estos ya tienen espacios más decentes en donde desenvolverse.

La laguna es impresionante, muy buen trabajo de paisaje y la mayor atracción de la zona de esparcimiento; también me parece súmamente positivo y bueno que tengan ahora visitas guiadas a las muchísimas huacas que hay allí, de por si un atractivo más que está atrayendo a turistas extranjeros hacia el parque.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Están muy bonitas tus fotos. Es un hermoso zoológico. Hace como 2 años fui y tomé fotos, pero todavía no existía la laguna, una gran obra.*


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

>


¿De qué bancada es?



>


Y este qué ocioso, seguro se alucina que está en el congreso.



>


Sí, ya sabemos que tienen mucho aguante y todo eso, pero por favor, no malogremos el thread poniendo fotos de los barristas del Cristal. hno:


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Wowww muy lindas fotos hace 18 años que no voy!!! ya debo de ir


----------



## Wild_Swan (Aug 7, 2008)

Continuará.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Muy interesante, se ve en muy buen estado este zoológico.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Wild_Swan said:


> Continuará.


Que rico duerme!!! :lol:


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

El león está estresado.

saludos


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Ne vez de la laguna y monumentos como este.










Se hubiera aprovechado el espacio para construir un lugar digno al aire libre a estos pobres animalitos.

Este zorrito se nota asustado, su jaula es pequeñita y la multitud de gente lo deba intimidar.










El león ni hablar, camina literalmente como gato enjaulado. Miren el tamaño de la jaula para tremendo animal.










Para estas aves, es mejor tener un aviario como el de Huachipa, donde las aves están sueltas y pueden volar.










Por eso no me gusta haber utilizado tremendo espacio del Parque para una laguna, debemos tener en cuenta que el zológico no es muy grande. Ojalá algún día se mejoren estas condiciones.

Por otro lado, muy bonitas las fotos, el parque ha mejorado muychos de los espacios verdes.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Es verdad, sería más lógico ampliar el espacio vital para los animales antes que usarlo para poner Chavín y Machu Picchu de plástico.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Cuanta sensatez en dos los últimos comentarios!!!


----------



## fundicionurbano (Jul 13, 2009)

buenas fotos y ese otorongo es el come pollo


----------



## Wild_Swan (Aug 7, 2008)

Continuará


----------



## fundicionurbano (Jul 13, 2009)

wow bonitos animales mmm hace tiempo que no voy por halla a pesar que vivo cerca jaja


----------



## Lightton (Dec 15, 2008)

*Una tanda mas de fotos, que aun me quedan de reserva. :cheers:*


----------



## Xtremizta (Feb 23, 2010)

q belleza la quinta pic.


----------



## Lightton (Dec 15, 2008)

A ver que tal quedan estas.....



























*Aqui se puede ver un avion de LANPERU




















*


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Ese conjunto de casitas blancas que se supone que es?, hospedaje? jaja. Lindas fotos.*


----------



## Lightton (Dec 15, 2008)

Oscar10 said:


> *Ese conjunto de casitas blancas que se supone que es?, hospedaje? jaja. Lindas fotos.*


Cierto que seran, ni se me paso por la mente que son esas casitas, habra que informarse, realmente se ven bonitas, como para albergue.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Antes eran las oficinas de la Administración y demás entes burocráticos del zoológicos, pero ahora creo son la parte de veterinaria.


----------



## Lightton (Dec 15, 2008)

dlHC84 said:


> Antes eran las oficinas de la Administración y demás entes burocráticos del zoológicos, pero ahora creo son la parte de veterinaria.


Si los convirtieran en minibungalows, como en algunos zoologicos del mundo, o parques de diversiones, seria excelente.


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

bravazas las pics ^^


----------



## Lightton (Dec 15, 2008)

_Aqui les pongo unas fotos de paisajes que presenta este hermoso Parque, se puede relajar con tanta naturaleza, dense una vuelta con la familia un dia de la semana, vale la pena._


----------



## Lightton (Dec 15, 2008)

Como para tirarse a descansar.


----------



## Magnetic Lima (May 13, 2011)

Wow!! Un aplauso para el creador del thread y todos los que han ido colaborando con sus fotos. Vivo en el extranjero y no voy a Peru desde el 2001, y es justamente desde ese entonces que no he visto o sabido de las mejoras del Parque de Las Leyendas. 
Obviamente, comparando las fotos que tengo de hace una decada con las actuales que han publicado aqui, se nota que ha habido mucho trabajo serio y bien pensado para mejorar las instalaciones, no solo para el publico sino para los animales.
Un gusto ver que el Felinario es una realidad, porque como ya comentaron el leon y el tigre se veian muy tristes en esas jaulas antiguas, o sino comparen esa foto del leon en el Felinario, sentado con pose señorial y con mejor pinta; con aquella dando vueltas en la jaula.
Espero que todo me salga bien y asi poder volver al Peru este año. Y desde ya gracias a este thread, volvere una vez mas al Parque de Las Leyendas.

Saludos


----------



## Lightton (Dec 15, 2008)

Cierto Magnetic, el Parque de las Leyendas cambio mucho, creo que es uno de los mejores de America, comparando como estaba hace unos anos atras a lo que es hoy, ni hablar, me gusto mucho porque hay mucho verdor y muy bien cuidado, imaginate que me falto tiempo para visitarlo por completo es muy grande y se necesita ir muy temprano para visitarlo de pies a cabeza por decir,  los animales estan en mejor condicion, eso es lo principal en todo zoo, bueno ya pondre mas fotos que aun me quedan, saludos.


----------



## Magnetic Lima (May 13, 2011)

Gracias Lightton, esperare tus fotos.
Y si a como esta el Parque de Las Leyendas, para disfrutarlo bien y tomar todas las fotos del caso hay que estar en la puerta a la hora que abren, hasta la hora que cierren y mejor ir con otro amigo que tenga la misma vocacion de ir a tomar fotos, caminar harto y tratar de ver todo.
Ir con la familia o los niños, complica un poco el tratar de sacarle un provecho fotografico al paseito.

Saludos


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Qué bien se ve, no voy desde que presentaron a los hipopótamos xD! de eso creo ya pasaron 5 o 6 años.


----------



## mkografo (Nov 24, 2008)

que xeveres fotos, no voy al Parque hace como 2 años, que nostalgia


----------



## franci.sc.o (May 22, 2010)

yo no voy ahi desde 1991!


----------



## Lightton (Dec 15, 2008)

_*Mas fotos, espero que les guste, aprecien los colores y el buen dia Limeño.*_


----------



## Lightton (Dec 15, 2008)

Alguien tuviera algunas fotos del Lago artificial que se construyo en este parque, recuerdo que cuando fuimos el tiempo nos falto y no lo pude ver. hno:


----------

